# Gaming Setups? :D



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Just thought I show everyone my setup. It's not the best, but im satisfied with it. I plan on mounting my tv to the wall too. Anyone else have a gaming setup?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice Mr Tibbs :clap


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I happened to record a video with my voice commentating on my setup in University accomodation.






Your setup is amazing, loving the posters and just the general vibe.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you sir :banana


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I like


TV is a bit too high tho, you're literally looking up while gaming


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Better than mine. I have consoles all over the house and cords strewn about everywhere. The only redeeming factors being a huge flatscreen in the living room and a decade old surround sound system. I can really only play the PS3 and Wii on that, though. Don't want to buy a wireless adapter for the Xbox because I keep telling myself it's going to die soon anyway and the new ones (That I can't afford at all right now) have it built in.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

PS3.
About 23 games.
Samsung 3D-LED-TV.
Sony Sound bar + Sub surround sound.


----------



## vTEX (Dec 16, 2011)

Better than mine. My setup is a broken 360 and a 20 year old TV.

Damn, that was much more depressing when I typed it out.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

My nintendo 64 its set up under the tv.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I like
> 
> TV is a bit too high tho, you're literally looking up while gaming


Well it doesnt bother me much, I can adjust my sit to make it higher hehe


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Not much of a setup but it does me alright.



















Keyboard: Steelseries 6Gv2
Mouse: Zowie IO1.1
Mousepad: Steelpad QcK Diablo 3 edition on top of a QcK+
Headset: Sennheiser PC350
Monitor: Samsung 2233rz 120hz


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a Wii but that's in its box somewhere in the garage.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I was thinking I should probably clean up before I take these. Then I realized you guys probably don't give a **** about that anyways :b

My main PC setup:










- Antec Halo LED Strip (I know it seems silly, but it sticks LEDs to the back of your monitor. It helps make contrast more apparent, and really makes nighttime screen viewing _*much *_easier on the eyes)
- Thermaltake Meka G1 Mechanical Keyboard
- Logitech G500 Mouse
- Sennheiser PC350's, "Hero Modded"
- Hardware Canucks Branded Func Industries 1030 Mouse Pad
- Cheapo Logitech 2.1 Speakers (Hey, they were free)










The Xbox 360/PS3 station (Dad stole his PS3 back...for now)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Pedobear? LOL


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Where are the Gordita wrappers and empty cans of Mr. Pibb?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Gunny, the blue lit tubes in your case are liquid cooling tubes? Cause that looks badass!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> I was thinking I should probably clean up before I take these. Then I realized you guys probably don't give a **** about that anyways :b
> 
> My main PC setup:
> 
> ...


Wow very nice computer!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Not much of a setup but it does me alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting that mousepad soon <3


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Glue said:


> I have a Wii but that's in its box somewhere in the garage.


Mother 3 and FFV <3


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Tibble said:


> Wow very nice computer!


Thanks. It's my main (addiction) hobby, went a little overboard with it. Almost nothing was bought at retail price in this computer though.



Xtraneous said:


> Pedobear? LOL


Yup! I should take a picture of my foreveralone pillow and paper ceiling cat. :blank Internet stupidity all up in this room.



Syndacus said:


> Gunny, the blue lit tubes in your case are liquid cooling tubes? Cause that looks badass!


See for yourself  (They're white, but glow blue under UV)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nice computers, I have a 4-5 year old Hp Pavillion a6421 and a computer monitor which is almost bigger than the table. Im jealous. 

I also like your costume.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I also like your costume.


I hate you XD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tibble said:


> I hate you XD


 :afr


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


> :afr


That's my stuffed animal Tibbers ROFL!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tibble said:


> That's my stuffed animal Tibbers ROFL!!!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Tibble said:


> That's my stuffed animal Tibbers ROFL!!!


I read that and thought you had an actual Tibbers bear :b I was going to have to steal it from you. (Annie used to be my main mage for a while)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> I read that and thought you had an actual Tibbers bear :b I was going to have to steal it from you. (Annie used to be my main mage for a while)


Ugh I wish! Flash Tibbers ftw haha 
"You wanna play too, it'll be fun!"


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


>


Bahaha! :clap


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I read that and thought you had an actual Tibbers bear :b I was going to have to steal it from you. (Annie used to be my main mage for a while)


Never underestimate the power of the Scout's code.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm working on setting up a nice gaming rig, but it's a bit difficult with no job. >_<


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered a HP pheonix system. I know I overpaid compared to building my own but I don't think I will be disappointed with it. I haven't built one in years and don't feel like messing with it all. Now, I am anxious to get it. I hope it doesn't take as long to ship as it says i will. My two monitors will be here tomorrow.


----------

